# General > Sport >  Franchitti and Newey added to growing line-up for Silverstone's 50th Grand Prix parad

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Franchitti and Newey added to growing line-up for Silverstone's 50th Grand Prix parades*


- Dario Franchitti to drive Jim Clark's Lotus 25 - Adrian Newey to drive Ronnie Peterson's March 711.    Three-times Indianapolis 500 winner and four-times IndyCar Champion Dario Franchitti, and Red Bull Racing Chief Technical Officer Adrian Newey are the latest high-profile drivers confirmed to drive in the 50th Grand Prix commemorative parades taking place on all three days of this year's FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX (04-06 July).   [Read Full Article]

----------

